# Radeon X1300 Voltmods



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2005)

Show article


----------



## DrJay (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi, 

  First post here...
 We have a thread over at XS about v-modding the X1300 (and 1600 on same PCB)....a couple of us have been testing out these cards with varying amount of Vgpu for a couple weeks now. With the PRO version of the X1300, I believe it will be better to use a 5K pot.

Jay

EDIT: Well maybe not any better...but at 5 K you get hardly any increase to stock Vgpu.


also, PRO cards have two RT9232A ICs. It has been pointed out to me that it differs from the RT9232.


----------



## Anarion (Dec 29, 2005)

nice cam


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 31, 2005)

is there any difference in the mods for those 9232a ics ? You think 5k is better? I can update the article, np

ya the images turned out pretty nice, also it shows how much of a quality difference is between shooting RAW and JPG on my cam (Canon Powershot Pro1). the VDCC pics were shot in RAW, the MVDDC pics in JPG.. difference light night and day I would say.


----------



## DrJay (Dec 31, 2005)

LOL, No I suppose the 5K isn't really any better. If someone has the pro model with stock measurements of 1.315Vgpu and approx. 151 Ohms across res or from pins 5 to 7......might be a good idea to pre-set the 10K pot to approx. 5 K Ohms beforehand. Use whatever is handy. 

EDIT: W1zzard,     Were those pics of a pro card? If so, what model? Just curious because the Sapphire brand has a RT9232A IC for both Vgpu and Vdd.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Anarion (Jan 1, 2006)

i would say canon's DSLR like


----------



## kapps (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post, sorry my bad english.
Hello Everybody.... I'm reading this forums a lot of time ago.. 

I'm writing you now because I've got a dude..

I'm  watching this mod for X1600pro in a sapphire card,
but I don't know if I  mod I have to make both mods, 
i'm saying--> to Volt mod my vga-card i have to make pencil and potentiometers mod.
I have to make just one type of mod to "volt-mod" my vga?... 
please tell me something about.

Thanks.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 7, 2006)

kapps said:


> Hello, this is my first post, sorry my bad english.
> Hello Everybody.... I'm reading this forums a lot of time ago..
> 
> I'm writing you now because I've got a dude..
> ...


Me too want to ask the same question.  Should we do both potensio and pencil mod?  Or just do potensio mod and forget about pencil mode, or vice versa?

Another question, does pencil mod will degrade/not accurate time after time?

Thanks!

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 7, 2006)

I  my canon DSLR. Digital rebel XT. nice pics of those resistors and such.

Im getting an X1300 for my sisters computer, but its AGP, is there any similarity in voltmods on this card? or are they different?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 9, 2006)

Now this should sound a bit funny but I have a X1300 pro, what exactly is this mod useful for? Over clocking stability?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Now this should sound a bit funny but I have a X1300 pro, what exactly is this mod useful for? Over clocking stability?



Both.


----------



## Robendo (Feb 2, 2007)

how much extra voltage does the pencil mods give?


----------



## juniorandac (Feb 24, 2007)




----------

